

Four L-system fractals in LaTeX - JohnHammersley
https://www.overleaf.com/docs?snip_uri=http://www.texample.net/media/tikz/examples/TEX/lindenmayer-systems.tex&splash=none

======
dvdkhlng
You just have to expect your users to do these kinds of things when giving
them a Turing-complete document formatting language :)

Reminds me of this postscript-rendered mandelbrot fractal:

    
    
      https://stech.muecke.pw/~spock/mandelbr.ps
    

Never tried to run this natively on a postscript-printer, though.

~~~
david-given
Either it or another similar one was floating around my university back in the
late 90s. The IT department started sending round emails asking people not to
run it on the elderly Lasyjet IIIs; the results looked great but would block
the print queue for about three hours.

~~~
dvdkhlng
That annecdote just perfectly describes the pandora's box of turing-complete
document formatting languages: Ultimately, you will be faced with the
undecidability of the Halting Problem [1] :)

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Halting_problem](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Halting_problem)

------
freyfogle
if anyone wants an overleaf invite (let's you - and me - get some more storage
space) sign-up via this link:
[https://www.overleaf.com/signup?ref=64cf3f9ff138](https://www.overleaf.com/signup?ref=64cf3f9ff138)

The online latex editor is very cool, but the more powerful piece is the
direct submission to many journals, ability to sync with git, and all the pre-
existing templates.

